# Aruba tips



## Ilovevacations! (Dec 27, 2005)

We are going to Aruba arriving on Jan. 14th.  Does anyone have tips they'd like to share...such as is it better to rent a car/jeep and from which company?  We are staying at the CPV away from the beaches in Noord.  Should we taxi to the CPV or have a rental waiting for us?

Also, my kids are 9 & 11 and we'd like to take them snorkeling.  They boat frequently but have never been snorkeling.  In the past, husband and I snorkeled on the Blue Octopus, but I have no numbers to contact to make arrangements.

My favorite restaurant was the Pompieametto (?sp) but that has been several years ago...any new suggestions?  

Now that Christmas is over, I can breath and start dreaming of Aruba!!  

[_This post does not deal with the bbs or its features.  Moving to the Caribbean forum.  mg_]


----------



## irish (Dec 27, 2005)

here are some websites where you can learn lots on aruba
www.aruba-travelguide.com
www.aruba-bb.com
www.aruba.com
www.visitaruba.com
everything you ever wanted to know about aruba can be found on these boards


----------



## Janis (Dec 27, 2005)

I think your kids will like taking a 4-wheel drive jeep into the desert.  My daughter (11) loved it! (and, don't tell anyone - but since there were hardly any people there - I did let her drive for just a minute!).  That was pretty much the highlight of the trip for her.

Also - there's a great BBQ place called King Rib. It's on the main road between downtown and the hotel zone. It looks kind of dumpy from the outside - but the food is outrageous. Grilled ribs, chicken, garlic mashed potatos. You get a huge meal for $10. We ate there twice! Don't miss it.


----------



## Blondie (Dec 28, 2005)

One thing I'd like to add is how much we loved CPV when we visited for the first time last year. Yes it is away from the beach- but, laid back, clean, quiet rooms very spacious. You may feel more comfortable cabbing to the resort and then getting your car there- they have a rental place on site. That way you will get the lay of the land so to speak. It is an easy drive once you have driven it. We liked Tony Romas as we do not have one here. Also on the way to cpv, in  a strip mall on the left about a mile before the resort is Linda's for the most incredible dutch pancakes ever. They open late- around 10 am. We liked CPV so much we bought a second week there on ebay when we returned.  Have fun! Blondie


----------



## xzhan02 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just came back from Aruba a few days ago.  The best snorkling sites (without taking a cruise) we found are baby beach ( a bit of drive but the best) and Boca Catalina (only a few minutes drive from the hotel area to the north end）. Arashi beach (just south of the light house) is also nice.  The latter two are where many of the snorkling tours take you to.  You'll see many tour boats just off these beach.


----------



## 2hokies (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's a link to the Octopus http://www.octopusaruba.com/ .  We snorkeled with them a couple weeks ago.  We also did a trip on the Tranquilo http://www.visitaruba.com/tranquilo/  that was exceptional.  My kids like to snorkel too, but they are pretty new to it and I don't think climbing in and out of the boats will work for them.  They are not the greatest swimmers, so I think we'll snorkel at the beaches the previous poster mentioned (Baby and Boca Catalina).

We rented a car for our stay.  We like to be able to get up and go at a moment's notice.  We used Econo, but Jansen and Tropic have also been recommended.  The cars are tiny so don't be surprised if you have to hold suitcases on your lap on the way from the airport.  Our car was fine for the two of us, but when we bring our kids back in August, we'll be crammed in until we get checked in!

I would like to tour the desalination plant with the kids.  People also like the butterfly farm and the ostrich farm but we didn't do either this trip.  We did a lot of relaxing


----------



## OCsun (Dec 28, 2005)

Ilovevacations!

We are leaving for Aruba Sunday January 15th.  We are staying at the Surf Club.  Where will you be staying?

Pam


----------



## Ilovevacations! (Dec 30, 2005)

We'll be at the Carribean Palm Village - off the beat'n path (or beaches) but previous posters have indicated clean and spacious so I'm happy.  We're renting a car for several days and a jeep for the tail end of the trip to explore.  there are four of us, including our 9 & 11 kids.


----------



## Ilovevacations! (Dec 30, 2005)

Which trip did you take on the Tranquilo?  It sounds great!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 2hokies (Dec 30, 2005)

On the Tranquilo, we did the "Famous Southside Lunch Cruise".  It was beautiful, relaxing, just terrific!!  I have NEVER been able to gag down pea soup, but Captain Anthony's mother's Dutch Pea Soup is something completely different, and after a long snorkel/swim, I had two cups of it (could have had more but wanted to be polite  ).  That's in addition to delicious sandwiches and yummy rum punch!  Here is a link to some of our other Aruba pictures http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AcNW7dy3aOWGZ  .


----------



## sammy (Jan 2, 2006)

*MiDushi Sail is tops for a family!*

My kids are the same age as yours.  I chose the Mi Dushi snorkel sail over the Tranquilo and Octopus because I thought the kids would enjoy the rope swing.  I was THRILLED with MiDushi -- my kids begged me to take them again on the exact same sail the next day!  I am sure all sails are enjoyable, but with kids, this one is perfect.  Their crew, hammock, rope swing, 'upper' deck, food combine to make it perfect for a family.  Manny even removed a splinter I had wedged in my hand from snorkeling I had done earlier in the week.  It was the highlight of my week and my daughter's week; it was 2nd only to the ATV tour for my son.


----------



## goldwing (Jan 5, 2006)

We own week 52 at CPV and I think you will love it. We will be at Paridise Beach villas from Jan 7-28. Restaurants to consider are the Bucaneer which is real close to you. The Driftwood which is downtown,Villa Germaine if you like German which is next to the movie place downtown. TexasDe Brizle. 
maybe we will cross paths.
Dave


----------



## shagnut (Jan 5, 2006)

*Tattoo!!*

Kelli & I went on the Tattoo which was great!!. They have a rope swing plus a 3tier curvy slide which lands your kids in the ocean. I couldn't keep Kelli off of it. I even did it!! I would loved to have done the Tranquility but thought it would be just that too Tranquil . I also loved the ABC extreme tour but that is where I almost drowned and had to be pulled out of the ocean. Very scarey. I slipped and a wave carried me straight out to sea. I don't believe they allow people to get in at that point anymore. I was rescued by the tour guide . I don't know who was more scared he or I. They had never had an accident before me. (Leave it to me) Also don't eat at Brisas del Mar. We got food poisoning and later that afternoon was rushed to the hospital by ambulance . All said and done, I'd go back to Aruba in a heartbeat. Hey, at least I got some tales for my Adventures with Shaggy.


----------



## hayscoki (Jan 6, 2006)

*travelling to CPV Jan 21-28*

I've been hearing pretty good things about CPV. I'm not bothered by "not directly on the beach". This is my first time share trip and with my husband, our 6 yo and parents, it should be a blast. We have rented a van (for space obviously). Please post as soon as you can when you return. I would love to hear all your experiences!! Thanks


----------



## Blondie (Jan 7, 2006)

Hayscoki- We went for the first time in April to our ebay purchase in CPV- a 2 bed unit which floats EOY odd years 1-5 and 9-50  bought it for $885. We loved the place. Interesting, while we were there we saw a lot of work being done in one of the buildings. walked over and the manager took us through. they are gutting each buliding and totally redoing every unit from the sheetrock, to tiles,appliances, furniture, everything! It looked beautiful. Even the original units were fine- huge and clean if not brand new. So, when we got home we bought another week, before the secret of this place gets out. And I do consider it a well kept secret. If it were on the beach it would be one of the big boys for sure! I laugh when I read Marriott posts where owners complain that you need to rent a palapa, or that the resort is too crowded and they nickel and dime you. At CPV (granted, no palpas as there is no beach!) even the Internet computer station in the lobby is free. Very nice people there and a great relaxing time. People say it seems to be in an unsafe area- (hogwash)- it is across from the corner Police Station! I do consider myself to be fussy, and maybe the fact that we paid $885 has something to do with how pleased we were, but pleased is an understatement. Blondie


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 7, 2006)

Did you perchance go to Valentino' while you were there?  There is a rumor floating that they are moving to Costa Linda.  When I asked that question on the Costa Linda Board I was put off and then told they are "in negotiation".  
Linda


----------



## Blondie (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Linda. This is Lynda and Ken from NH- we met three years ago with Shaggy in Aruba-remember?  Have heard for a few years that Valentinos may be moving out but know nothing. I was surprised they were still there in April. Have a great Feb trip in Aruba. We will be at Westin Puerto Vallarta.  Blondie


----------



## shagnut (Jan 7, 2006)

Lynda, how have you and Ken been.? Long time no talk. Good to know you still remember me. My boss says I leave an impression. He's just not sure what kind.    shaggy


----------



## hajjah (Jan 7, 2006)

We are new owners at CPV and were there back in August.  I received an update from CPV stating that the restaurant will be renovated into office space during 2006. Also, an elevator is being installed in the A building.  We own in building G and our unit is on the third floor.  I'll be glad when an elevator is added in our building.  Carrying everything up/down the stairs was no fun!


----------



## Blondie (Jan 8, 2006)

Shaggy- you and Kelli leave the best impression, and it brings a smile to my face when I remember our Tug get together!


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Lynda & Shaggy!  I'm sorry you'll be in Mexico and not Aruba Lynda - we could have gotten together.  When are you coming back Shaggy?  I can't figure out where they'd put Valentino's.  They have Pizza Bob's at the end of the parking lot between CL and The Alhambra.  They took away alot of space where they DID have a restaurant for 1 br suites.  Hmmmm!  Linda


----------



## driftwood (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Hokes,

 We are from Va. also and are new to this TS/trading thingy. We are going to OP in July from Roa. Our fav island is Aruba.What are your favs? Recommendations for purchasing additional weeks for trading use?? Currently own at Harbour Club Marriott.

thnx


----------



## shagnut (Feb 12, 2006)

I just loved Aruba and I'd come back in an instance. Unfortunatly this year is booked and 2007 I'm going to Mayan Riviera/Cancun and in Oct I'm going to Disney. Sure would like to go back to Aruba in Feb 2007 but I don't have a week to search with and by the time I get another week Feb might be gone. Now, if someone wants to invite me? hint, hint    Just kidding, but I'd love to go back. I really think the best part of ts is getting together with other tuggers and making new friends.  shaggy


----------

